# Monster's Inc + 10 rentals for $24.99 @ Blockbuster



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Buy Monster's Inc for $24.99 and get 10 free rentals (one a week for ten straight weeks) from Blockbuster. Deal ends Sept 16th then changes to Spiderman. Looks to be instore only. Got the same deal with Shrek. Make sure you use the card right away because the free rentals start when you buy the DVD. I waited to use it for a month and I lost out on four rentals.

http://www.blockbuster.com/bb/article/details/0,7413,ART-751,00.html?


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Of course you'd have to be willing to shop at a Lackluster to get this deal ;-)


----------



## Mike T (Jul 24, 2002)

And will blockbuster carry the W I D E Screen verison of MONSTERS, INC ? if not Blockbuster can keep this offer.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I detested Blockbuster a few months ago when the widescreen/pan & scam stuff was going on, but our local BB has been carrying all widescreen for the past few months and new rentals are down to $2.99 and normal rentals are for 8 days now. On top of that, if you rent a movie and want to buy it, they charge you $9.99. That's a good deal.


----------



## Mike T (Jul 24, 2002)

BB 2.99 ? must be nice - 3.99 here in Albuquerque way to much if you want more than one


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Mike T: This 2 Disc Pixar release has both aspect ratios on it so you don't have to worry about two separate releases here. BB charges $4.15 for new release DVD's here in central MA which are due back in 2 days.


----------

